# Free Audio Book - On Christian Doctrine by Augustine



## Devin (Apr 4, 2007)

http://christianaudio.com/free_download.php

This site offers a free audio book every month, and I figured some of you might be interested in this week's offer. Now, you do have to sign up for an account. But after that, just type the code/coupon in to download the book for free.  

Forgive me if this link has been posted before.


----------



## py3ak (Apr 4, 2007)

That's a great book. The 2nd rule of Tichonius is particularly relevant in today's controversies.


----------

